# Sisterhood



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked for a few hours today, replaced a few linear motor Pringle's with CBC Pringle. Assisting with the controls I asked an apprentice for a pair of dikes. 
He informed me the term dike was offensive and they have been told to use the term diagonal pliers. I told him to give me the F**KING dikes. Seems in school they have been told the term **** was offensive to our female members.

Give me the D pliers please. IMO this is GD ridiculous.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I never had _anyone_ take offense to it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I never had _anyone_ take offense to it.


No,me neither, but I heard on the radio the other day cross dressers found the word Tranny offensive. So it is only a matter of time before we are saying the T word.:blink:

Pretty soon out vocabulary will be only one letter words as everything seems to offend someone.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Tell her to go to hell, the name dikes has been in our industry for years before it had anything to do with lesbians. If she is looking for a ****, it come from the slang for ditch, she can figure that one out. I hate political correctness.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Tell her to go to hell, the name dikes has been in our industry for years before it had anything to do with lesbians. If she is looking for a ****, it come from the slang for ditch, she can figure that one out. I hate political correctness.


This was a male apprentice, he was repeating what he was told in class supposedly.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

brian john said:


> He informed me the term dike was offensive and they have been told to use the term diagonal pliers. I told him to give me the F**KING dikes. Seems in school they have been told the term **** was offensive to our female members.
> 
> Give me the D pliers please. IMO this is GD ridiculous.


ridiculous indeed. Why do they always have to turn inofensive terms and give them another meaning!!!!!!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

" Give me the *****. I gotta trim the sh it outa these black wires to make them fit in the 'pecker head'."


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brian john said:


> I worked for a few hours today, replaced a few linear motor Pringle's with CBC Pringle. Assisting with the controls I asked an apprentice for a pair of dikes.
> He informed me the term dike was offensive and they have been told to use the term diagonal pliers. I told him to give me the F**KING dikes. Seems in school they have been told the term **** was offensive to our female members.
> 
> Give me the D pliers please. IMO this is GD ridiculous.


 Please don't ask your apprentice to get you a Horsec**k. It may offend some horses. Or at least offend some Horses Asses.:jester:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I imagine a lesbian would be offended at being called a ****, as I believe it is a derogatory term.

My (or your) diagonal cutting pliers are inanimate and thus shouldn't give a flying f**k what you call them.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> This was a male apprentice, he was repeating what he was told in class supposedly.


God help us.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

In my previous experience, it isn't the ***** who care or snitch, the snitch is the guy who goes bows his head to pray before lunch.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Political correctness has turn us into a bunch of whinny pussies. You should of heard my father talk in his younger days. He would insult every single person in the room without even meaning to.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just tell him to leave you alone so you can work on the peckerhead.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> No,me neither, but I heard on the radio the other day cross dressers found the word Tranny offensive.


Aw boo hoo, they will just have to deal with it. 



brian john said:


> Pretty soon out vocabulary will be only one letter words as everything seems to offend someone.


Well f*ck that. I find having to change my vocabulary to make others happy offensive. :laughing:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm surprised it's taken this long. A decade or better ago we were chasing a gremlin in a hangar of a big airline and I was up in the ceiling and hollered to my pal for the dikes. The aircraft mechanic gave me a cold look and told me they were called side cutters. Didn't faze me any and I still use the term since that's what I was taught; didn't know anybody called them side cutters until that day.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> This was a male apprentice, he was repeating what he was told in class supposedly.


what a bunch of wimps some of these guys are ,
You tell them they are doing somthing wrong and they start to crying


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

They were trying to tell us that male and female ends was not a PC way of describing the ends of cords.........we just laughed and laughed..............then rolled our eyes some.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> They were trying to tell us that male and female ends was not a PC way of describing the ends of cords.........we just laughed and laughed..............then rolled our eyes some.


I have heard that about pipe/conduit fittings too. I think my response was, "well hell, what do you want us to call the f*cking things then?"


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Tell the sisterhood to grow some balls.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I have heard that about pipe/conduit fittings too. I think my response was, "well hell, what do you want us to call the f*cking things then?"


they tried to tell us the PC terms were "standard sexed" and reverse sexed".....which just resulted in new joke material for many many months after..........:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> they tried to tell us the PC terms were "standard sexed" and reverse sexed".....which just resulted in new joke material for many many months after..........


That could make jobs where stuff like this is being used quite interesting. 










:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> they tried to tell us the PC terms were "standard sexed" and reverse sexed".....which just resulted in new joke material for many many months after..........:laughing:



Why not use navel terminology... 'Innies' and 'outies'? :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I had a kid tell me the same thing. He said they would get in trouble for calling them dikes.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This is f-ing pathetic. 

"Standard sexed" and "reversed sexed"? How in the name of god is "male" and "female" offensive? Are we all in grammar school?

The only way I can see anyone being remotely offended by "dikes" is if the slang for side-cutters has something to do with degrading lesbians. I'm pretty damn sure it doesn't. The only thing worse than ignorant people is whiny ignorant people.

This forum is getting my blood pressure up this evening.

-John


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The other day I was installing a new master and slave 2' by 4' troffer in an old office, well the first one went in fine but the slave would seat properly so I had to beat the crap out of it for it fit in there the right way. Hit it enough times with a hammer and that will get it to work.

Is that offensive?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> The other day I was installing a new master and slave 2' by 4' troffer in an old office, well the first one went in fine but the slave would seat properly so I had to beat the crap out of it for it fit in there the right way. Hit it enough times with a hammer and that will get it to work.
> 
> Is that offensive?


I got to go with no, especially because I had to read it a couple times before I even picked up on anything that could be taken the wrong way. :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> The other day I was installing a new master and slave 2' by 4' troffer in an old office, well the first one went in fine but the slave would seat properly so I had to beat the crap out of it for it fit in there the right way. Hit it enough times with a hammer and that will get it to work.
> 
> Is that offensive?


 It's a sad day indeed when it's not PC to beat the slaves.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> The other day I was installing a new master and slave 2' by 4' troffer in an old office, well the first one went in fine but the slave would seat properly so I had to beat the crap out of it for it fit in there the right way. Hit it enough times with a hammer and that will get it to work.


Question... did you whip the slave too?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Question... did you whip the slave too?


actually they were pre whipped from the factory,
.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I worked for a few hours today, replaced a few linear motor Pringle's with CBC Pringle. Assisting with the controls I asked an apprentice for a pair of dikes.
> He informed me the term dike was offensive and they have been told to use the term diagonal pliers. I told him to give me the F**KING dikes. Seems in school they have been told the term **** was offensive to our female members.
> 
> Give me the D pliers please. IMO this is GD ridiculous.


 
The person he should be worried about offending is you. You are signing the checks. Brian, I imagine that you are one of the most nowledgeable guys on here, and it looks like you have a successful business. Considering the economy, and other things, this guy does not seem to appreciate the opportunity he has in front of him. I think he needs a little attiitude adjustment.

Offended? Maybe he needs to get a job at Bed, Bath, & Beyond? Are we going to have any men left in our society? What a pu$$y.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> actually they were pre whipped from the factory,
> .


Those are THE BEST slaves for sure. :jester:

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

So is it still ok for me to call the damp rag I use when I'm caulking around something my caulk dobber?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Question... did you whip the slave too?


 somtimes we have too whip them in field :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> they tried to tell us the PC terms were "standard sexed" and reverse sexed".....which just resulted in new joke material for many many months after..........:laughing:


God forbid you need to ask someone for a 6" rigid nipple.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> T, I imagine that you are one of the most nowledgeable guys on here.


There are quite a few folks posting here, that beat me hands down.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Take that motherfukker over there and tie it in to this cocksukker right here.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a friend that says hand me those dikes....then laughs and says..whopps


I mean can you hand me those "new england style side cutters" its hilarious!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with calling them ***** but if I had a co-worker that I knew was a ***** I wouldn't call them that near her. Just being polite and if you did it all the time if might be construed as harrassment.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So I should start calling them _lesbians_ instead of _dikes_?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

How long until they remove the term "Nipple" from Chapter 9 Table 1 Note (4) of the NEC?

Chris


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

raider1 said:


> How long until they remove the term "Nipple" from Chapter 9 Table 1 Note (4) of the NEC?



:laughing::laughing:


After that male and female devices, peckerheads ........


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> After that male and female devices, peckerheads ........


The terms Male and Female do show up in the NEC in a few places, but I don't recall the term "Peckerhead" being in there.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

raider1 said:


> ......., but I don't recall the term "Peckerhead" being in there.....


It doesn't. :no:


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I have heard that some locals have bi laws (?) that state what terms you are allowed to use to identify certain tools and materials (*****, nipples, peckerheads, etc.) 

Myself? At my company if someone started pushing that PC type of crap....we are gonna have problems....instead of the employee being a smartass, it is gonna be me, and they are not going to like me. 

I have a way of calling a spade a spade.....I can offend alot of people in short order:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

raider1 said:


> The terms Male and Female do show up in the NEC in a few places, but I don't recall the term "Peckerhead" being in there.:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Chris


This would be the image of a "peckerhead"..


----------



## lordlondis (Oct 28, 2010)

When I was first started out I worked with a woman who was a lesbian and a ten year mechanic. The first time I asked to borrow her dikes she asked me how long I wanted her and her girlfriend for. She took no offense to it being called that because she knew there was no malice in it and that it was short for diagonal cutter. She was also very secure and open about who she was and I learned alot about electrical and life from her.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess you could the ends of a extension cord the "penis end" and the "vagina end" and know one should be offended.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

lordlondis said:


> When I was first started out I worked with a woman who was a lesbian and a ten year mechanic. The first time I asked to borrow her dikes she asked me how long I wanted her and her girlfriend for. She took no offense to it being called that because she knew there was no malice in it and that it was short for diagonal cutter. She was also very secure and open about who she was and I learned alot about electrical and life from her.


 
I'd invite them over for dinner. Probably answer the door in a Hugh Hefner type robe and have some candles lit, etc.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We call drywall anchors pig ****s around here, but I like to mess people up and ask "do you have any wall drillers", one day I needed to ask a female JW for some and asked for the wall drillers, after a short pause and confused look she replied with,"you mean pig ****s" we had a good laugh and a couple jokes about "black assholes"!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> This would be the image of a "peckerhead"..


Whose that? Your wife?

Not bad, I figured your old lady would be 300+.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Whose that? Your wife?
> 
> Not bad, I figured your old lady would be 300+.


That is Gloria Allred.. hates men and LOVES using a strapie on "husbands"..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Whose that? Your wife?
> 
> Not bad, I figured your old lady would be 300+.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> This would be the image of a "peckerhead"..


 Now thats a "PECKERHEAD":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> This would be the image of a "peckerhead"..


I dunno, first thing I thought of when I saw this pic was


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> That is Gloria Allred.. hates men and LOVES using a strapie on "husbands"..


YIKES! I thought it was a man, baby!

Just say NO, to getting your sh1t pushed in.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I dunno, first thing I thought of when I saw this pic was


The rooster sounds better than Gloria when she is on a rant..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> The rooster sounds better than Gloria when she is on a rant..:laughing:


:laughing:Hey thats the logo for "BIG PECKERS BAR AND GRILL" Ocean city ,MD


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Gawd damn.............talk about coincidence!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:Hey thats the logo for "BIG PECKERS BAR AND GRILL" Ocean city ,MD


That _still_ looks better than Gloria.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> That _still_ looks better than Gloria.. :laughing:


that is right next to the bearded clam bar and grill:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> that is right next to the bearded clam bar and grill:laughing:


OMG.. using bearded clam and Gloria in the same sentence makes for a really nasty visual..  :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> OMG.. using bearded clam and Gloria in the same sentence makes for a really nasty visual..  :laughing:


yikes:laughing:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I can think of a naval slang term for an electric winch similar to a tugger that would probably get me lynched and buried in these PC times.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> I worked for a few hours today, replaced a few linear motor Pringle's with CBC Pringle. Assisting with the controls I asked an apprentice for a pair of dikes.
> He informed me the term dike was offensive and they have been told to use the term diagonal pliers. I told him to give me the F**KING dikes. Seems in school they have been told the term **** was offensive to our female members.
> 
> Give me the D pliers please. IMO this is GD ridiculous.


I dont see the problem, the spelling is different.
Are nipples and male adapters going to be next?

Remember when we lost the rainbow...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> I have heard that some locals have bi laws (?) that state what terms you are allowed to use to identify certain tools and materials (*****, nipples, peckerheads, etc.)
> 
> Myself? At my company if someone started pushing that PC type of crap....we are gonna have problems....instead of the employee being a smartass, it is gonna be me, and they are not going to like me.
> 
> I have a way of calling a spade a spade.....I can offend alot of people in short order:laughing:


You can't call a spade bit a spade bit any more:no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:Hey thats the logo for "BIG PECKERS BAR AND GRILL" Ocean city ,MD


I just had a guy wearing that on a jobsite, we all figuired he was gay and that is a gay bar.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> I worked for a few hours today, replaced a few linear motor Pringle's with CBC Pringle. Assisting with the controls I asked an apprentice for a pair of dikes.
> He informed me the term dike was offensive and they have been told to use the term diagonal pliers. I told him to give me the F**KING dikes. Seems in school they have been told the term **** was offensive to our female members.
> 
> Give me the D pliers please. IMO this is GD ridiculous.


Who's the manufacturer of the linear motors? Baldor designed and built some of the real early ones. Actually they bough out a company that designed and built them. Who's the servo/control manufacturer? I have a great interest in these types of applications. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I just had a guy wearing that on a jobsite, we all figuired he was gay and that is a gay bar.


:lol::lol:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Who's the manufacturer of the linear motors? Baldor designed and built some of the real early ones. Actually they bough out a company that designed and built them. Who's the servo/control manufacturer? I have a great interest in these types of applications. Thanks in Advance.


 
Not sure who made the motors, Pringle utilized them in their older electrical operated bolted pressure switches.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Not sure who made the motors, Pringle utilized them in their older electrical operated bolted pressure switches.


Some of the newer roller coaster rides employ linear motors, instead of the chain drive. Amazing how a motor can be perfectly flat and flat out haul ass and stop on a dime.
They can step, go back and forth, and do anything a servo can do. I had a suit case demo for awhile and had a ball playing with it. I was just imagining all the applications I could use it on. I showed it to all my customers and potential customers.
Once, I got stopped at Charlotte Int. Airport and was held for over two hours until I convinced them it was just a motor. They had no clue. It was funny but I did miss my connector.
My mistake was declaring it at bag check.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Regarding the dikes comment..not ALL women in the industry are lesbians!!!! A few years back, I got reprimanded for jokingly calling someone a **** hahahaha And yes, we are way too PC in this country, and in this industry! BTW, I am the female Archie Bunker hahahahaha


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> Regarding the dikes comment..not ALL women in the industry are lesbians!!!! A few years back, I got reprimanded for jokingly calling someone a **** hahahaha And yes, we are way too PC in this country, and in this industry! BTW, I am the female Archie Bunker hahahahaha


What is BTW:001_huh:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> What is BTW:001_huh:


 by the way, BTW


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Melissa809 said:


> not ALL women in the industry are lesbians!!!!



We can dream can't we?:whistling2:

Of course we don't dream of the butch 'Rosie" O'Donnell' lesbians, we dream of the smoking hot nympho lesbians of video. :thumbsup:



HARRY304E said:


> What is BTW:001_huh:



BTW = By The Way


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> We can dream can't we?:whistling2:
> 
> Of course we don't dream of the butch 'Rosie" O'Donnell' lesbians, we dream of the smoking hot nympho lesbians of video. :thumbsup:


I dream of smoking hot bi-sexual nympho's beating up Rosie O'Donnell.:thumbsup:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO! Yeah, lesbians have no interest in men! And of the lesbians I have encountered in my travels, well...they're not too feminine....and for some reason they seem to LOVE me! hahaha....but then again, men love me, too. What can I say, I'm all that! hahahaha J/K


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL, :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I dream of Rosie Odonnell,

Getting to know BBQ a bit better. :laughing:

Electricians prefer a 3-Way?? When travelling?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Melissa809 said:


> What can I say, I'm all that! hahahaha J/K


Let the Fantasies Begin!! Muah ha ha hahh.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Let the Fantasies Begin!! Muah ha ha hahh.


Hey!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Let the Fantasies Begin!! Muah ha ha hahh.


 
Is that face in your profile a face of pain or pleasure? I can't really tell.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> Is that face in your profile a face of pain or pleasure? I can't really tell.


GO Oregon Ducks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> GO Oregon Ducks


 Kwak Kwak Kwak Kwak


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn PC wimps got sand in their manginas again....F'n metrosexual fruitcakes ....


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:Hey thats the logo for "BIG PECKERS BAR AND GRILL" Ocean city ,MD


You forgot Brass Balls bar and Dirty ****s crab house. I don't think I would eat crabs there.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey they blanked out that name Dirty D!cks Crab House. Thats Bull Sh!t.


----------

